# BEER!!! 10th Greater Gainesville Beerfest



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

:ms Well...It was a good time...100 beers advertised...maybe there was 50.Still got to taste some pretty good beer.

The weather was nice 70ish, lots of college kids..all well behaved and no fights..was crowded..really crowded.And 3 old dudes that wished they were college age themselves. Thats me on the left,my buddies Rich and Craig.

There was the standard Budwieser selection,Pabst Blue Ribbon,and grocery store selections.

Here is my recomendation list of beers to try if you see them:
Any Shipyard Ale product
Dunedin Brewery had a good one named Beach Tail Ale
And Sierra Nevada had a really good Summerfest IPA

There was a good Irish stout that was made in Poland !!! go figure? it ran out it was so good!!! I have to research it and will tell you the name of it.

Heres a pic of 2 of the Budwieser Girls....
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f399/mikey202/IMG_0099.jpg

and a picture of one of my managers at work and his wife....
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f399/mikey202/IMG_0095.jpg​
Well all in all ..I would rate it a C+...not enough micro brews or selection,but worth the $20. And was able to try some of the Shipyard Ale selection that I will buy in the future.


----------

